# Coordinates of Deep Water Nautilus



## tie 1 on (Jul 27, 2009)

Does anyone know the lat/long for the deep water nautilus?

Tie 1 On


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=42861


----------

